# Eduardo Dantas



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2014/7/23/5930609/manager-eduardo-dantas-vs-joe-warren-set-for-september

I for one like to see him fight. I think he will finish Warren in 2nd. Interesting comments made by manager. I agree that it is BS to make an interim title 2 months after a successful defense... well read for yourself... Anyway hope to see a date soon. I think he learned a lot from that last loss... He was winning and probably would have won...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

My FFL is relying on a Warren win here!


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

I think Joe is a good fighter but I would like to see Dantas move it on up to the UFC. A loss to Warren would dampen that. Either way I think we will see some of Dantas' ground game because Warren would have to mad to stand with him. Good luck to you; maybe we will both get a good fight.


----------

